# ABS and Traction control light on after changing wheel bearing on 2014 versa sv



## AzChief (Nov 4, 2017)

Just purchased a used car and after about a week I noticed a howling sound while accelerating so I did a little troubleshooting and concluded I needed a new front driver side wheel bearing. I purchased a wheel hub and assembly( rotor with the bearing already pressed in) since when searching it was the first thing to come up and according to autozone it fits my car. after getting to the steering kuckle I realized the rotor, bearing, and knuckle were all pressed together. I went to oreily's and told them to give me the wheel bearing that fits my car and I was given a small master pro bearing. I then took the bearing and knuckle to a local tire shop to have pressed in. Came home installed the knuckle, put everything back together. car sounds much better and it's clear I needed a new wheel bearing, only problem the abs light and traction lights are now on. I took it back to the tire shop and they told me the wheel bearing I gave them to install did not have the encoder ring. To me this doesn't make sense because oreily's told me it fits my car but if the abs and traction control need the encoder ring to function and this one doesn't have it then I would say it does not fit my car. 

Could someone advise me on how I would find out if the bearing I gave the tire shop to install actually had the encoder ring?Is it possible they just installed the bearing backwards?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue, but looking at RockAuto options I note they sell a Centric bearing for the front that specifies it includes an abs magnetic encoder.

None of the other listings include this detail. Still hard to believe that the other options from major bearing companies such as SKF, Timken, or National would not include it. I would try to remove the sensor, clean it, and then reinstall it. My guess is that they either harmed the sensor, or they did what you suspect and installed it wrong. Never heard about their being a front and rear side to a wheel bearing but you are right. Your theory as to what they did makes a lot of sense. Sadly they will now have to destroy the new bearing to replace it and redo the job. They may well try and weasel out of this, but they should be responsible for the screw up.











The part number from Oreilly's makes it appear to be a National bearing as it has the same part number.
You could double check by going back to oreillys and testing one for magnetism as done in the first video above. If it is, then unless the part was defective, they installed it backwards.


----------



## AzChief (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the great advise,

So I had the wheel bearing I used shipped to the oreilys near me. Did the magnetic test and sure enough one side was definitely magnetic. Also we (me and the oreily's sales person) noticed the instructions clearly stated which way to install and notes the magnetic ring. I didn't think about at the time when I purchased it, I was just planning on giving the tech at Big O the box with the instructions and wheel bearing inside and now I remember he just grabbed the bearing out of the box and ran off. They are definitely going to weasel out as they tech told me there is no warranty since I didn't drop the car off and let them do the job from start to finish. He say's"if you want to do job yourself there is no warranty"although he was the only one to screw up. He had one job right.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you were able to figure it out. I guess you will have to try and speak with the owner of the garage. If they won't do anything give them a detailed awful google review. Basically their pro mechanic installed a part backwards. As far as I am concerned supplying your own parts may mean foregoing a warranty on those parts from them, but it does not mean that you agreed in advance to pay for incompetence.


----------

